# FYI Concerning Krytox weatherstrip lubricant source



## gkiefer (Jul 9, 2007)

Another source for buying Krytox weatherstrip lubricant is:
Miller-Stephenson Chemical Co.
847-966-2022 - Phone
847-966-8468 - Fax
It is less expensive here than GM Direct or VW.
1/2 Oz - $16.50
1 Oz - $24.00
2 Oz - $ 39.75
4 Oz - $ 69.50
8 Oz - $108.00
Ask for the GPL 105 type and you must tell them you are a company, not an individual. They accept major credit cards.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: FYI Concerning Krytox weatherstrip lubricant source (gkiefer)*

Note that 105 is a grease not a liquid... VW appears to be offering a new Wipe for a one-off application. It's apparently around $15.00. I have one on order at my dealer.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: FYI Concerning Krytox weatherstrip lubricant source (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_Note that 105 is a grease not a liquid... VW appears to be offering a new Wipe for a one-off application. It's apparently around $15.00. I have one on order at my dealer.

*not correct -- GPL 105 is a liquid*
Krytox *GPL 205 is a grease*, and is the *apparent equivalent to VW alternative G 060 172.A3*
Here is a link to the thread by WolfsburgerMitFries, Maintaing Eos top seals/weatherstrip with DuPont Krytox Lubricant 
I just used some of the Dupont-supplied Krytox last night on my brother's Mercedes' seals, and it worked just the same (although the small VW bottle turned out to be easier to use)
When we started with the Dupont bottle, my brother noted that it is a Nalgene #2 polyethylene plastic bottle. The 250mL bottle contains 1lb (now measured in .5 kg, 1kg,etc), and could have been filled 1cm higher, so it _may_ also be able to contain .5 kg measures. (*maybe not quite*)
On his 82 Mercedes, the seals _drank it up_ in some places, but after ~4 uses on the Eos, the little VW bottle is about 1/3 - 1/2 full still. My first application on the Eos was overly heavy, but I think it did better than a surface wipe would. Fingers were our best tools (lint free!).
William
ps. my not-quite full bottle is 250mL. Acc to onlineconversions.com, 250mL=8.453505675 oz (fluid US). I can believe that 1/2oz from the little bottle could fit in my 250mL, so I would guess that 1lb is very close to the 8oz (fluid US) measurement mentioned.


_Modified by kghia at 1:11 PM 10-8-2007_


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: FYI Concerning Krytox weatherstrip lubricant source (kghia)*

Oops my Bad...








_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_
*not correct -- GPL 105 is a liquid*
Krytox *GPL 205 is a grease*, and is the *apparent equivalent to VW alternative G 060 172.A3*


----------



## Fuzzybunny (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: FYI Concerning Krytox weatherstrip lubricant source (mark_d_drake)*

Is this what you mean Mark?
The first two packs are just like 'wet one' cleaners on cloth that doesn't leave any bits. the last one seems to be a lint free gauze impregnated with Krytox. Enough to do the window and sunroof seals and not difficult to apply although obviously need to keep it off the paintwork.








Part no is 000.096.331 (in the UK anyway)


_Modified by Fuzzybunny at 11:29 PM 10-8-2007_


----------

